

Databases are Rocks, Spreadsheets are Water - gruseom
http://www.juiceanalytics.com/writing/databases-are-rocks-spreadsheets-are-water/

======
bdfh42
Point being made here is that a corporation's data can have migrated to an
amorphous collection of spreadsheets scattered around the organisation. Full
of bugs and errors and with no back-ups - rather like most management teams I
suppose, so it's probably OK.

------
m_eiman
My initial thought when I read the title was that Excel isn't just water
around the stone that is the database; it's also the drop that erodes the
stone when people start relying exclusively on their Excel hacks.

Seems I'm not the only one to think so.

------
snewe
It's just a blockquote. Here is the original:

[http://www.propylon.com/news/ctoarticles/051115_master_foo.h...](http://www.propylon.com/news/ctoarticles/051115_master_foo.html)

~~~
gruseom
I considered posting the original, but it seemed meandering by comparison.

The later post looks like just a blockquote, but it's not. There's an
introductory sentence there that frames the excerpt and makes clear what it's
about. The subtle power of an editor!

